# Shell Optimax to be phased out...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

... and be replaced by Shell V-Power (100 Octane).

They have already started in Germany and are charging an even higher premium than on Optimax.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That just means that all the remap/chipping specialists will charge extra for upgrading your remap.... :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Used the V-Power on the continent recently & its total loopy juice.

Can't wait for it to arrive ;D ;D


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Stuart,

Hi, where do you get Optimax over here?

(Don't say a Shell garage as I've looked and can't see it) 


Cheers
Craig


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

> Hi, where do you get Optimax over here?
> 
> (Don't say a Shell garage as I've looked and can't see it)


Shell garage on hte A4, at Gillette corner West London sells Optimax 

try another shell garage. until you see it..... in big red letters 8)


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

unless of course you live in Luxembourg.. then I have no idea.. maybe Optimax is UK ONLY :-/


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Stuart,
> 
> Hi, where do you get Optimax over here?
> 
> ...


No idea, Craig, I've only ever seen it for sale in Germany.

As to the V-Power stuff, they are apparently selling it for 1,18 euros in Germany compared to 1,11 euros for normal unleaded Super .

A bit heavy, when you consider that I filled up at the Shell station in Helfent on Friday for euros 0,77 before going to Germany for the weekend. ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Optimax being phased out...

It still needs to be phased in, in some places


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

That is pricey. Good that we have some of the cheapest fuel in Europe here. Whenever I go back to the UK and get a hire car it hurts to fill it up with petrol


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Friends of the family who work for Shell say we're keeping Optimax and Continental Europe get two different high-spec fuels. V-Power and F-Power (or something). Don't take my word for it though.

Could be another good reason to join europe properly.

Rhod


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

At this rate we could just experiment with other stuff - I vote we try Vodka first.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS is it counted as drink driving if your car drinks it?


----------

